

Epic JS trolling - michokest
http://www.mikedoesweb.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/05/20091116-so-large.gif

======
voxx
This is great, stack exchange needs a LOT more trolls. Helping aspiring
programmers who could change the game is WAY overrated.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
I don't think the picture is legit...

~~~
Keithamus
It has been removed by moderators, but here is the original URL:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2694603/add-a-number-
to-a...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2694603/add-a-number-to-another-
number-in-javascript) seems like it could be likely... shame

